# Does anyone have a mini horse hauler by Bob?



## carlenehorse (Jan 25, 2009)

If anyone has a miniature horse hauler by Bob I would like to see some pictures with the horses in the hauler and of them going up into the hauler on the ramp. I am looking into one of these but would like to see some horses in the hauler.

Thanks Carlene


----------



## CyndiD (Jan 25, 2009)

Mona Stone has one...she is a mod. here on the forum and her farm is Last Chance Miniatures.


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I have one, but unfortunately, I have never used it, so don't have any pics of the horses inside. Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Mona I appreciate your responding. I really want to see how they fit in one.

Anyone else?

Carlene


----------



## Joanne (Jan 26, 2009)

I have one and I LOVE it. I used it yesterday and actually met Bob, who transported a horse I had sold to Southern California for me.

I have one that fits on an eight foot truck bed that I can get four horses into. I have transported that many once. Usually I have two or one in it. It has three stall dividers and after you load the horse you close the stall door and keep adding horses until you are finished.

You can easily remove stall doors and have more room for the horses. I have traveled with a dam and foal and given them room to lie down. Same with traveling with multiple foals, you can give them more room and let them lie down. They have an area to tie the horse if you prefer.

It has storage for tack, feed and an area for a cart on top.

I have had mine for about ten years. No rust, no trailer pulling and plenty of people that ask me about minis!

The website shows miniatures in the trailer and loading:

Horse Haulers by Bob


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jan 26, 2009)

Those haulers are so cool! But more then I could ever afford.

It does help me decide that my pickup and camper will work perfectly for ShotGun to go to the vet with. Hubby and I are going to do some measuring today and see how well he will fit.

Thank you for posting that link, it helped me make up my mind!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I always thought they looked like a great idea, espeiclly since I travel alone alot with the horses.... BUT.... I wonder, how hard are they to get the horses to go in, in case one isn't a good one getting on a trailer, or if a horse is sick and going to the hospital... they look high. I have 4 WD and my truck is higher than a regular 2 WD. Anyone?

Robin


----------



## LindaL (Jan 27, 2009)

I had one for about 3-4 years...I loved it and only had one horse that was kind of a butt about getting into it...the others just went right up...even babies. The ONLY con I had (being single at the time) was that once it was on my truck, it stayed there...which wasnt always convenient. If you have a few people to help put it on/take it off, then no problem. I had a 3 horse one and used all 3 stalls many times for hauling to shows. I only sold it because I sold my truck (and then my horses).


----------



## Joanne (Jan 27, 2009)

Robin I have a 4wd truck and it is not a problem. We leave the hauler on all the time. Groceries, lumber, recycle stuff, Christmas trees, and other things we want to haul are loaded in the back and are safe and covered.

If we have to use it to haul the horses in an emergency we do not have to attach the trailer, but just load and go.

I too was reluctant as to if they would go up the ramp initially. The first horse I went to pick up he ran up the ramp and was waiting for me in the trailer!

We have an earthen hill at our home that they can walk straight in, but I actually think the walking up the ramp has advantages as well.

I LOVE the enclosed unit (I had a stock trailer before and hated the wind). I love the lights inside and out. There is a ramp light for loading. The horses look down on us and feel safe. I can look through my back window and know what they are doing without pulling over. I can drive the speed limit when appropriate as I am not pulling a trailer. It has the standard trailer windows made for full size horses which are easy to operate and I can control the air flow based on the conditions at the time. It is an excellent way to move a mare and foal.


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

Robin that is what I was thinking of because of the height.

Carlene


----------



## horselover161 (Jan 27, 2009)

I got one last year and I love it! I mainly got it since we do a lot of hiking with the mini and several of the places were very difficult for parking a horse trailer. Unfortunately I do not have any photos of horses in it. The first time I loaded my stallion in it, he was a little hesitant, but the trail of grain convinced him. Now he jumps right in. The only time I had problems loading was when he was sedated at the vets- we just had to wait awhile until the drugs wore off so he could make it up ok. He has tried to unload too fast a few times so I now make sure I have a long loading rope on him so I can get out of his way if need be yet still have a hold of him (though we still work very hard on the calm & obedient unloading



). One thing I did add is a chain to the ramp that hooks to the hauler so that it can't slide out from underneath us while we are loading. They definitely attract a lot of attention as you drive down the road or fill up with gas!


----------



## Knighthawke (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't have any photos either but I have a 4 horse hauler, and just love it.

I have had a 9 month preg mini mare that is 37 inches and she loaded fine and fit fine.

I have never had a problem loading any mini in it. Babies to adults. Even a mini donkey.

Barb


----------



## Joanne (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos of mine. Mine can hold four miniatures.











The ramp is stored under the hauler and and we have removed the tailgate to make loading easier.


----------



## Echo Acres (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have to crawl in there with your mini to shut the divider or tie them?


----------



## Mona (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW Joanne, that is GORGEOUS!!! WOWSERS!





Echo Acres, I would say you have one of two choices...you can go in with your horse to tie them and close the divider, or you can put them on a long loading rope strung through the window of the stall where the horse will go, then nudge them up that way. Use the drop down window to tie them, and then yes, you have to crawl in to close the divider gate.


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 27, 2009)

Joann that is a good looking hauler. Do you have any pictures of your horses inside so I can see how they fit.

Thanks Carlene


----------



## Annabellarose (Jan 28, 2009)

Joanne,

I really love the "graphics" on your horse hauler. Very professional, very tasteful. Mind if I ask if you had someone locally do it or did you find someone on the internet to make them for you? Very nice.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Charlene,

I just hauled this weekend and could have taken a photo if I had known, but I do not have one on file. Have you looked at Bob's website to see the horses in those? He shows four loaded in one of the photos and I think one on a ramp.

Annabellarose the logo graphics were designed by our graphic artist. You can PM me and I would be happy to share her information with you if you need a logo designed. We have a very talented sign artist here that did the actual painting on the trailer. I provided trimmed hooves scraps which he used to paint the hoof prints on the hauler.

Carrying around a white box on my truck was not what I had in mind. Might as well have something to make people think and inquire!

Here is a photo from Bob's website of the horses in the hauler. This is on the driver's side so it is very easy to jump out and check them on a stop of when you are fueling up.


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the picture Joanne.

Carlene


----------

